# My New 2 Tier Brewstand Build.



## RobjF (19/6/13)

Today all the steel was delivered on site to build my Brewstand with. All cut to size and read to go. Just need the slack ass welder to turn up on site so we can put it together. Without the boss finding out. Lol
Will post more picks when it built.


----------



## RobjF (19/6/13)

Can't up load pics from my phone they seem to be too big.


----------



## Truman42 (19/6/13)

Email them to yourself and choose a small size when emailling them. Then save them to your camera roll from the email. You should be able to upload them as they will now be a smaller file size.


----------



## RobjF (20/6/13)

Thanks Truman will give it a go later.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (20/6/13)

keen on seeing this, thinking of a 2 tier setup myself!


----------



## RobjF (20/6/13)

Got some of it welded up today but there were a few bits missing in the pre cut steel. Should have them tomorrow and then hopefully should have the basic shell finished by knock off. Will try and upload a pic then.


----------



## Dunkelbrau (28/6/13)

Sounds good!


----------

